# hi all



## Guest_ian_* (Mar 3, 2008)

hi all im ian

i live in the uk, and have just got a mantis ootheca cant wait for it to hatch, thought id join the forum as ill have loads of questions and will no doubt want to know more about other species, i want to get.

yours ian


----------



## hibiscusmile (Mar 3, 2008)

Hello Ian, and welcome to the forum from OHIO!


----------



## Rick (Mar 3, 2008)

Welcome. Please register.


----------



## idolomantis (Mar 4, 2008)

welcome ian, now we have 2 ians both from UK :lol:


----------



## equium (Mar 4, 2008)

im registered now i thought i was but forgot to login


----------



## andy hood (Mar 10, 2008)

hello ian and welcome to the forum


----------

